# What do you guys think of this gold



## Recalcitrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi All new here . Really facinated lately with scrap , and found where I can get a heap of these things . This is a TV Transmitter tube , From the pictures do you guys think it would be worth trying to refine the gold plating off these? I may be able to get 100's of these .

Thanks , interesting forum you have here .


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Gold is gold, it's all beautiful. What do you intend to do with it? It will need to be tested to determine if it truly is gold. If your planning to recover it, take it slow, study the forum, and be patient.


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 12, 2011)

What kind of t.v. Did you pull that out of?


----------



## TXWolfie (Dec 12, 2011)

not a tv, but the transmitter tube the final stages of TV vision and sound transmitters as well as TV translators.


----------



## Geo (Dec 12, 2011)

while tele-com gold plating is notoriously thin i have done a few of those that were much smaller and seemed to yield a very nice amount of gold by % of total weight. is the base metal copper or is it magnetic, it should be a combination of each?


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd absolutely recover at least one to see what the yield is. Then also see what you can sell one for to vintage tube collectors, to determine what's best to do with the rest. It's had to tell from the photo but be careful with that white ceramic portion as it may contain beryllium.

macfixer01


----------



## Recalcitrant (Dec 12, 2011)

TXWolfie said:


> not a tv, but the transmitter tube the final stages of TV vision and sound transmitters as well as TV translators.



Bingo, we are decommisioning a heap of old analog transmitters , I'm not sure what the base metal is , it's silver in colour and not magnetic , when you tap it, it makes a tinging sound like brass, I'll do some more investigation .


----------



## qst42know (Dec 12, 2011)

What are the tube numbers on these?


----------



## TXWolfie (Dec 12, 2011)

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:Ku3WmHCWGOwJ:tubedata.tubes.se/sheets/065/y/YL1056.pdf+tv+transmitter+tube&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjade0Qo-HbUmF1fDbQT6ilZ7li6SeWWGaqX4geoXfQSIgM-a2nmBg6r1f6DJFs_DOH5cT3ERq-UgqB7xTHrkg0u2UA6thwVnm_Jn7W3nk5f5-YkyguyAulzsouJMfTzKwIvYK2&sig=AHIEtbTx4NLjkKNKUPy_cdeT3c2twAyIzQ


----------



## qst42know (Dec 13, 2011)

I searched some and can find none priced. You may want to run a couple past the collector market and see if there is more interest in them than you can recover as scrap.


----------



## resabed01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Analog TV may be dead in North America but I'm sure it's still going strong in other parts of the world.
These tubes probably still have some value in the resale market.


----------

